# Brittany Ferries



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Is the cash injection of 45million euros from the French goverment enough to ensure Brittany Ferries future in its present form ???


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Another interesting question would be whether the injection of €45 million by the French Government legal under EU rules ?

I wonder whether the U.K. will complain about “unfair practice”?

Or will any other EU member eg Ireland complain ?

I have my doubts that any challenge will be forthcoming…..


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

UK can bog off as it left the club. They are making their own rules now.

Ray.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Well I hope they don't go under. They have a share in our Condorferries.com which is the only way to get off this rock.

Alan


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Seems strange to prop up a ferry company that serves to bring Brits over?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We (my wife) needs em once a year. I would use DFDS personally.

Ray.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

We use DFDS on the Newhaven to Dieppe route to take advantage of the 20% discount if one of the party is aged 60 or over. The booking has to be made by phone [0800 917 1201] to get the discount. Night crossings tend to be cheaper, and for our first m/home trip to Europe, the Dieppe to Newhaven return fare in February will be £75 before discount, £60 net!

Steve


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

You guys don't realise how well off you are for travel. My last return in Sep Gsy to St Malo was £354.00 which included my 15% FT discount.

And you have to reverse down the ramp and park between the lines on the deck even in the dark. 

Alan


----------

